# Panel View vs Panel Mate



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

besc said:


> I've worked with Panel Mate and it's fine. For those who have worked with Panel View/Mate can you give me a comparison of price and function, including software prices. I see you can use CCW for Panel View and their Flex drives as well as the Micro 800s. And on that subject, and CCW program all the Panel View and Flex drive Models? Thanks. Mike.


No, CCW will program all PowerFlex drives and SMC soft starters, but it can only be used to program the PanelView _Component_ class HMIs, the ones that would be used with the Micro class of PLCs. So it will depend on the complexity and nature of the project. The PV line of products includes everything from the component class to terminals to full blown PCs, each with a different level of software requirements and capabilities. The same is true for Panel Mate by the way, so you really need to look at your overall needs first.

But if you are planning on using the Micro 800 PLCs, then the PV Component class is going to be easier to integrate than the Panel Mate. If you are planning on using some other brand of PLC, both will be about the same complexity.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure the price difference between Canada and the USA but up here I paid $1010.00 for factory talk view studio ME.


----------

